# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Kur një fëmijë dëshiron...

## whisper

Tregim



KUR NJË FËMIJË DËSHIRON NJË GRUA


Meqenëse kam lindur në fillim të viteve 60-të,i bie që fëmijëria ime të shtrihet deri nga mesi i viteve 70-të.Ndërkohë që Europa po shijonte frutet e revolucionit seksual,në vendin tonë diktatori me një fjalim sugjestionues për turmën e verbër të injorantëve vrastarë shtoi në rradhët e armiqve të Atdheut ,vec botës imperialiste dhe revizioniste,edhe një armik të paparashikuar me emrin bota e Seksit.Gjithsesi fjalimi makabër i diktatorit arriti të frenonte epshet kolektive të turmës,por jo ato individuale.Jeta e fshehtë erotike e qytetarëve vazhdonte rrjedhën e saj si brenda ashtu edhe jashtë martesës socialiste.Por të vetmet krijesa të privilegjuara ishin fëmijët të cilët, pavarësisht nga fjalimet programatike të Përbindëshit, rriteshin disi më fiziologjikisht nga sa jetonin dhe plakeshin prindërit e tyre që në pjesën dërmuese bënin dashuri me dritën fikur dhe jo nën vështrimin e portretit të diktatorit të varur në të gjitha muret e Atdheut. 

Që kur isha fëmijë,ndonëse pa ndonjë ide të saktë,mendoja që fjala seks përkthehej dicka e ndaluar dhe e turpshme.Një herë hyra fshehurazi në kinema (nga një vrimë që ndodhej në murin e saj),ndërsa po shfaqej një film titulli i të cilit nuk më kujtohet,sepse për mua në ato kohë kishte më shumë rëndësi shënimi i vënë në fund të shpalljes:Ndalohet hyrja për personat nën 16 vjec!.Dhe unë sisha vecse një kalama i klasës së katërt fillore.
Filmi kishte luftë dhe të vrarë,si edhe disa skena ku një burrë puthej me një grua.Nëse në skenat me luftë spektatorët heshtnin,përkundrazi,sapo nisnin të puthurat,ata gjallëroheshin,qeshnin,madje njëri u ngrit nga salla dhe u përpoq të puthte personazhen mbi perden e ekranit,por arriti ti puthte vec kofshën,sepse natyrisht ishte i shkurtër përballë ekranit të madh.Me sa mbaj mënd, ai nuk ishte nën 16 vjec,por një goxha burrë.
Përse të ndalohej hyrja për ne nën 16 vjecarët? Për hir të një burri që puthte të shoqen para se të nisej në luftë? Po përse ishin të ndaluara puthjet për moshën time?
Ndërsa i bëja vetes këto pyetje,sillja ndërmënd sa e sa raste kur prindërit e mi putheshin dhe ne fëmijët kënaqeshim dhe qeshnim duke u ngatërruar nëpër këmbët e tyre,ndërsa gjyshja e lumtur thoshte:Kështu ju pafsha gjithmonë, të dashurit e mi!Të lumtur e të dashur me fëmijët pranë!
Dicka tjetër që më bënte përshtypje në fëmijërinë time ishte fakti që kudo në rrugë, bulevard, shihja të shëtisnin zakonisht burrat vec e gratë vec.Këtij fakti i vinte kapakun rradha e burrave dhe rradha e grave nëpër dyqane.Pyesja veten:Përderisa burrat dhe gratë duan të rrijnë vec e vec,përse martohen atëhere me njëri-tjetrin?

Një nga lojërat më të preferuara të fëmijërisë sime ishte me qenin e Gonit,shokut tim të ngushtë.Me një shkop ngacmonim organin seksual të qenit deri sa atij ti kullonin jargë nga lart e nga poshtë.Ca shokë të tjerë argëtoheshin ndryshe:ata ndiqnin macet dhe macokët që në  Shkurt kishin muajin e mjaltitDhe të nesërmen në klasë ziheshim se kush e kish patur më të madh organin,qeni i Gonit apo macoku i Becit.
Në këtë moshë dy ngjarje patën efekt të madh në jetën time fëminore.Isha rreth 12 vjec dhe nga seksi dija,si të gjithë moshatarët e mi,të sharat më të ndyra që slinim rast pa i përdorur të shoqëruara edhe nga gishti i mesit i përthyer që zakonisht e përdornim kur nuk mund të thërrisnim të q nënën!.Pikërisht në këtë epokë të turbullt qëlloi që të kishim një mësuese kujdestare të re dhe të bukur.Si kujdestar i klasës që isha,në mbarim të orëve të mësimit, i raportoja për mbarëvajtjen e ditës shkollore të klasës sonë.Një ditë,kur mësimi kish mbaruar dhe nxënësit ishin larguar,hyra në klasë,kur ctë shoh: mësuesja kish vënë njërën këmbë mbi karrige dhe po ngrinte corapin.Sytë e mi u ngulën mbi mishin e bardhë të kofshës së saj në kontrast me corapin e errët dhe duke kërkuar instiktivisht të shihnin dicka më shumë(që unë ndonëse nuk e kisha parë kurrë,e dija që ekzistonte midis kofshëve të saj),u ngritën lart.Por nuk pashë asgjë,sepse mësuesja e kish ulur këmbën e qetë dhe pasi mori raportimin tim më falenderoi dhe u largua.E vështrova  me aq vëmëndje dhe hutim largimin e saj,sa që besoj që ,për herë të parë në jetën time fëminore,pikërisht atë ditë kuptova që gruaja e tërheq burrin me këmbët,kofshët dhe më atë lëvizje të vitheve që kish bërë që organi im i vogël të forcohej papritur.
Me vrap nxitova për te shtëpia e Gonit dhe me një frymë i tregova atë që kisha parë:Një kofshë të bardhë nën një corape të errët!Që atë ditë mezi e prisja mbarimin e mësimit që të raportoja për mungesat dhe të shihja dicka të bardhë(e pse jo edhe të zezë),por pas ca javësh më hoqën nga kujdestar dhe kështu e humba atë castin bardhezi.

Një mbrëmje, ndërsa po hanim darkë në shtëpi,papritmas babai pa orën,ndërroi kanalin e televizorit dhe na u drejtua ne fëmijëve:Hani shpejt e flini gjumë se nesër do të shkoni në shkollë! Po nesër është e dielë,babi!. Gjumë!.Përgjigja kish ardhur e fortë këtë herë.Pas gjysëm ore në shtrat nuk flija ,por vrisja mëndjen:Përse babi pa orën,ndrroi kanalin e televizorit dhe na urdhëroi ne fëmijëve të flinim gjumë ?.
U ngrita nga shtrati dhe lehtë-lehtë hapa derën e dhomës sime të gjumit dhe i heshtur si një fantazëm u drejtova drejt dhomës së ndenjes.Në errësirë,duke u dridhur nga frika,vura syrin në vrimën e celësit që më lejonte të shihja ekranin e televizorit.Ajo që pashë më tronditi :e mira/e keqja: bi një shtrat një burrë krejtësisht lakuriq i shtrirë mbi një grua edhe ajo lakuriqe e që mua më kujtoi mësuesen time.Ishte hera e parë që po shihja një grua lakuriq.Në mëndje më mbetën gjinjtë e mëdhenj,format e rrumbullakta të ****ëve,kofshët e bardha dhe njolla e zezë e leshit midis kofshëve që duart e burrit e fërkonin vazhdimisht.U ktheva i heshtur,por tërësisht i dalldisur në shtratin tim dhe ndërsa qëndrova me sytë mbyllur duke përfytyruar skenen e televizorit,truri im prej fëmije i lidhi atë në mënyrë të cuditshme me organet seksuale të qenit,aktet e maceve dhe kofshën e bardhë të mësueses dhe ndoshta për herë të parë i dhashë të drejtë mësueses që na thoshte se njeriu e ka prejardhjen nga kafshët.Rënkimet e asaj gruas në televizor më kujtuan rënkimet e maceve në Shkurt.Ndoshta atë natë nisën  të ravijëzoheshin në trurin tim konturet e para dhe disi të turbullta të fjalës seks.
Të nesërmen i tregova Gonit atë që kisha parë nga vrima e celsit.Biseduam gjatë mbi këtë temë.Po atë ditë u propozuam cunave të klasës të shkonim në mbrëmje te Llixhat e qytetit dhe nga vrimat e ajrosjes të shikonim se si bënin banjën termale femrat,sigurisht lakuriqe,pra do të shihnim gjinj,shalë,vithe dhe natyrisht edhe atë gjënë që e dinim a priori që ishte me lesh.
Gjithshka shkoi sic e kishim menduar,me përjashtim të fillimit: Kishim vënë syrin në njërën nga vrimat e po prisnim të largohej avulli i dendur që na pengonte pamjen.Në ethe dëgjonim se si gëlltiteshim me vështirësinë që të krijon padurimi.Kur avulli u davarit u shfaq fillimisht një njollë e zezë leshi dhe një trup që po fërkohej.ne ndaluam frymën në pritje të qartësimit të pamjes torturuese.
Oh si qënka!,tha njëri prej nesh.Bo,bo,tërë lesh të zi!,ia priti një tjetër.
Por kur pamja u qartësua edhe më u tërbuam nga inati që leshi i përkiste një plaku kockë e lëkurë që ndërsa lahej,nuk harroi të hiqte protezat e dhëmbëve e ti vinte pranë peshqirit dhe sapunit.Gjithsesi ky inat zgjati pak,sepse nga vrimat e tjera sytë tanë të shqyer  filluam të shihnin e të shijonin gjinj të fryrë,kofshë,vithe,lesh dhe sigurisht edhe ate gjene nen te.
Kur po ktheheshim për në qytet,Xani,një jevg mbetës disa vjet më i madh se ne thërriti:Cuna,shikoni këtu,shikoni!
Kish zbërthyer pantallonat dhe kish nxjerrë  gjënë e tij të ngrehur.Nxirreni të gjithë dhe të shohim se kush e ka më të madh!.
Instiktivisht  dhe nën ndikimin e Llixhave bëmë sic tha jevgu.Fërkojini se rritet! na këshilloi ai.Ndërsa ne po luanim me bilbilat tanë të vegjël,Xani masturboi dhe për herë të parë ne pamë se si pas disa lëvizjeve të dorës  nga organi i tij dolën disa spruco të bardha.Kjo është sperma,cuna! vazhdoi leksionin e tij jevgu Xan duke na treguar para fytyrës masën e bardhë që varej nëpër gishtërinjtë e tij.

Këto ngjarje ,si edhe disa të tjera si këto,erdhën në jetën time pikërisht atëhere kur duhej,duke më futur ngadalë në atë periudhë të jetës kur djemtë nuk pranojnë më ti lajë nëna apo motra e madhe,në atë pjesë të jetës ku midis fletëve të librave të shkollës fshihnim fotografi porno,pothuajse të grisura nga përdorimi i zgjatur:ndoshta një brez i tërë kishte masturbuar me të njëjtën fotografi!Erdhi ajo pjesë e jetës kur djemtë kërkojnë me insistim që pantallonat e tyre të jenë si ato të të rriturve,me të ashtuquajturin dyqan përpara.Kjo lidhej me idenë që tashmë ishim rritur.Vërtetë cna mungonte? Të gjitha i kishim.Të gjitha punonin.Të gjitha prisnin.Vec një femër!
Kështu fillova të ëndërroja për trupin e një femre.E cuditshme është,por asnjëra nga shoqet e klasës nuk më tërhiqte,me përjashtim të njërës që kishte filluar ti fryhej e formëzohej aq bukur gjoksi.Më vonë mësova se ajo ,nga dëshira për tu rritur sa më parë,vishte nën kanatjere sutienat e së ëmës.Nga dëshira për tu rritur sa më parë.
Po përse,vallë,duam që të rritemi sa më parë?Ndoshta që të bëjmë ato gjëra që në moshën e dëshirës përvëluese na ndalohen.E cgjë na ndalohet më shumë?Seksi,akti seksual aq i dëshiruar nga të gjithë,aq  i urryer nga një pjesë hipokrite moralizuesish e prindërish,viktima të një absurditeti të shpikur nga ca pleq matufë dhe nga ca krijesa të shëmtuara e tepër mashkullore për tu quajtur gra e që ne për mungesë terminologjie i  thërrasim me të njëjtin emër që thërrasim edhe femrën natyrale.
Pra,isha bërë katërmbëdhjetë vjec dhe masturboja pothuajse cdo ditë duke ëndërruar mes epshit për një femër,vajzë apo grua lakuriq.

Shkolla mbaroi,pushimet verore,ideja ska më mësim,ditët e nxehta,fustanet e holla të femrave,të gjitha këto e vinin edhe më në pah kërkesën e ethëshme për të parë nga afër një femër lakuriq,për ta zotërruar atë.Svonoi shumë dhe rasti erdhi
Në plazh,në kampin e pionierëve.Udhëheqsja e kompanisë sime,e re,e bëshme sic e kërkonte fantazia ime,me kofshë të plota e të bukura,me gjoks të kërcyer dhe natyrisht me vithe të harkuara si të pelave.Dikur,ëndërroja gjithmonë për trupin e bëshëm të ndonjë gruaje,por kurrë për ndonjë vajzë të brishtë.Habitesha përse më tërhiqnin gratë trupmadhe,të bëshme,me gjinj e vithe të mëdha,gratë e tipit pela.
Tani e di pse-në.Njeriu nuk e duron dot barazinë,aq më shumë në aktin seksual.As barazinë e moshave,as atë fizike,ashtu sic nuk pranon (si rregull) as barazinë e sekseve.
Gjatë aktit seksual barazia është tepër e padurueshme,tamam si një betejë që zgjat pambarimisht e pafituar nga asnjëra palë apo si një lojë shahu që përfundon barazim pas përsëritjes së të njëjtave lëvizje.Në seks nuk ka barazim apo remi.Dikush duhet të fitojë mbi agoninë e tjetrit,dikush duhet të thotë mos,mjaft e dikush duhet të thotë vazhdo,jepi,dikush duhet të ndjehet triumfator,ndërsa tjetri i dërmuar,Dikush dëshiron të shtrydhëe e dikush të shtrydhet.Në cdo akt seksual sadizmi dhe masokizmi,qoftë edhe në formën e tyre më të civilizuar,kalojnë nga njëri partner te tjetri, po aq natyrshëm se edhe nata që largohet për tia lënë vendin ditës.Dritë dhe hije.Dritëhije seksuale.Gri si ëndërra.Gri si thinja.Gri si hiri.Gri si njerëzit.Në larminë dhe ndryshueshmërinë e dëshirave,emocioneve,ndjenjave,epsheve,pasioneve,i  deve dhe veprimeve njerëzore cila ngjyrë do ti shkonte më shumë për shtat njeriut?

Pra,në plazh,pranë udhëheqses së bëshme që vishte një palë rroba banje disi të vogla për gjinjtë  dhe Kodrën e Bukurisë(sipas latinëve) që i spikaste mes kofshëve të puthitura.Shtrirë në rërë pranë njëri-tjetrit, unë me sytë e ngulur te sqetulla e saj leshatore që shndriste nga djersa dhe ajo e vetëdijshme për efektin që më shkaktonte mua prania e saj ashtu sic ishte,plot mish,epsh,djersë,rërë,plot aromë gruaje(që më mirë se gjithshka për mua, edhe dikur,por edhe sot,e përfaqëson aroma e sqetullës së një gruaje të djersitur jo nga puna,por nga pritja e gjatë).
I vura vetes qëllim ta shihja të zhveshur atë feëmër dhe mendova se rasti më i mirë do të ishte kur ajo shplahej në dush,pasi të  ishte zhveshur nga rrobat e vogla e të tepërta  të banjës(megjithëse vite më vonë do të më tërhiqte më shumë një trup gjysmë i zhveshur,ashtu si dikur para dyerve të kinemasë  ku më  tërhiqte më shumë shpallja ndalohet, se sa titulli i filmit).
Kështu,një pasdite ,ndërsa po bëja një vrimë në murin e drunjtë të sallës së dusheve,vura re edhe një vrimë tjetër.Kush tjetër synonte të shihte atë që doja të shihja unë?Solla ndërmënd  të gjithë shokët e mi,por asnjëri nga ata sishte për atë punë:shumica e tyre qante se i kishte marrë malli për mamatë,ndërsa të tjerët grindeshin për fara pishash.Tashmë për mua ishin bërë dy mistere.trupi lakuriq i femrës dhe spektatori tjetër.
Udhëheqsja  zakonisht e bënte dushin në kohën kur pionierët përgatiteshin për të hyrë në menxë,sepse atëhere dushet ishin të lira.U nisa drejt vendit të bekuar,kur ctë shoh :egjiptiane: uzhinieri plak i kampit po vështronte i lumtur nga vrima e tij.Po masturbonte duke u dridhur i tëri nga ekstaza që po përjetonte.Deri atëhere kisha patur përshtypjen se vetëm adoleshentët e gëzonin privilegjin e masturbimit.Tek e pashë plakun të dridhej si i ndërkryer,edhe unë i përfshirë tashmë nga vala e epshit,vura syrin në vrimën time në anën tjetër të kabinës së drunjtë.
Mes ujit që rridhte mbi trupin e femrës ,avujve dhe shkumës së sapunit dalloja ato gjëra që më shtynin edhe më egërsisht në dallgët e epshit.Dy duar të etëshme  fërkonin lehtë,ngadalë,pothuajse me përtesë format e gjinjve,thithat e tyre të erektuar,barkun pak të dhjamosur dhe duke u ulur më poshtë drejt seksit ato humbisnin mes leshit të zi e të dendur,të lagur nga shkuma dhe uji,rrëshqisnin lehtë mes kofshëve të puthitura duke kaluar ngadalë nga pas formave të mëdha të ****ëve duke i lëmuar ato me sapunin që rrëshqiste aq ëmbëlsisht mbi atë lëkurë të butë,të ngrohtë e të shndritshme,pastaj dy duart u kthyen përsëri nën pjesën leshatore dhe ndaluan aty,përsëri filluan të lëviznin,këtë herë pa sapunin,duke u ndarë,njëra u zhyt në buzët e trëndafilta të asaj mase mishtore  që tashmë i ngjante një kafshëze me  goje gjysëm të hapur dhe tjetra u ngrit përsëri lart,drejt gjinjve ,duke i fërkuar thithat e mëdhenj me majat e gishtërinjve.Lëvizjet e tërë trupit të femrës nisën tu nënshtroheshin pikërisht atyre gishtërinjve që si gjarpërinj shtërngues nuk fërkonin më,nuk përkëdhelnin,por vec shtrydhnin,shtrydhnin me një egërsi të frikshme ato forma deri para një casti të buta e të paqta,tani të tendosura,të forta,në një luftë epshi kundër atyre gjarpërinjve që në të vërtetë më shumë se sa i luftonin,iu nënshtroheshin në një mënyrë disi kundërshtuese dhe e gjithë kjo luftë me vetveten,kjo dëshirë fizike,tërësisht e dëshirueshme dhe e pakundërshtueshme për të qenë njëkohësisht fitimtar dhe humbës i këtij rebelimi të trupit ndaj shpirtit apo i mishit ndaj frymës,shprehej më së miri në fytyrën e femrës:dy sy të mbyllur në një lutje drithëruese që lufta të mos mbaronte aq shpejt,që palët ndërluftuese,në asnjë mënyrë,të mos binin në ujdi për një armëpushim,pra, që gishtërinjtë-gjarpërinj të helmonin me cdo kusht cdo pjesë të atij trupi që në cdo cast,ashtu gjysëm i helmuar nga helmi-epsh kthehej në një gjarpër të vetëm,gjigand,në dukje i pamundshëm nga asgjë,që përdridhej rreth vetes në agoninë e një vetasgjësimi
Mes gulcimeve  të egra,papritmas,dy sytë u hapën,pothuajse u shqyen,një vështrim i vakur drejt asgjëkundit kërkoi,dëshiroi prej këtij asgjëkundi dicka të vërtetë,të prekshme,që nën këtë vështrim të shkatërrohej e të thërmohej në mënyrë të pariparueshme,por duke mos gjetur dot një materie të tillë,ai u kthye nga asgjëkundi bosh dhe plot me përfytyrimin e asaj dickaje që nuk kish mundur ta gjente dhehyri në sytë nga të cilët kish dalë pak më parë duke i mbyllur ata sy pas vetes,si një i dehur që duke u kthyer në shtëpi pas një dehjeje të gjatë dhe të stërlodhshme përplas fort pas vetes derën; në të njëjtin cast u dëgjua një rënkim i thellë,një  ah që doli jo nga goja,por nga tërë trupi i femrës.
Lufta cuditërisht kish mbaruar në kulmin e saj,ndoshta nga lodhja,këputja dhe kapitullimi i njëkohëshëm i të dyja palëve :mace e verdhe: rupi i saj ish lëshuar i tëri në tokë më njërën dorë akoma të ngrirë mes shalëve të mbledhura nën vete dhe dora tjetër e varur mbi tubin metalik të dushit nga i cili uji i ngrohtë vazhdonte të kullonte mbi kurmin e saj duke u përzierë me djersën që përsëri shkëlqente mbi sqetullën leshatore,mbi gjinjtë e lëshuar mbi barkun e rrudhosur dhe nëpër pyllin e zi të Kodrës së Bukurisë,pikërisht aty ku u humb dhe u fitua beteja

U përmenda nga kjo agoni epshi dhe duke ndjerë spermën e ngrohtë mes gishtërinjve e kuptova që nga beteja isha vrarë dhe kasha vdekur edhe unë.Edhe plaku që ish larguar pa më parë.U shtriva i lodhur mbi rërën e përzjerë me halat e pishave dhe fjeta,nuk e di se sa,por e kujtoj që me tu zgjuar masturbova përsëri me vegimin e asaj që më ndryshoi në një mënyrë aq të shpejtë e të pakthyeshme nga djalë në mashkull.Ky vegim ose më mirë kujtimi i asaj ngjarjeje më shoqëroi në shumë masturbime të mëvonshme deri ditën kur unë provova aktin e parë seksual të jetës sime,duke ndikuar në një farë mënyre edhe në vetë kryerjen e këtij riti të aqdëshirueshëm cvirgjërimi.


SHENIM: KY ESHTE NJE TREGIM I IMI

----------


## MI CORAZON

Posi.... ia vlejti për tu lexuar.   :buzeqeshje: 
Por unë kam një mendim . Hapni një temë të re ose një nënforum, vetëm për letërsinë erotike.
Se kam lexuar shkrime të këtij lloji nga acid burn, kulla, niti e ndonjë tjetër...sa andej këndej.
Mblidhini në një vend, të dijmë ku lexojmë e për çfarë lexojmë.
Mendimi im ky. Ju bëni si të doni...

----------


## liliella

pse moj korazon qe mos i lexoje me? te pakten ta dije qe ky eshte kendi erotik dhe ske pse lexon ndonje gje gabimisht?

----------


## MI CORAZON

> pse moj korazon qe mos i lexoje me? te pakten ta dije qe ky eshte kendi erotik dhe ske pse lexon ndonje gje gabimisht?


Ncuk! S'ke gjetur gjë .
Kam hall ta kem kollaj.Sa të hyj në forum , të vrapoj tek "Këndi i erotikës".

Ndonje përshtypje për tregimin , s'ke? 
Se meqenëse hyre...duhet ta thoje një fjalë.

----------


## Mina

SHENIM: KY ESHTE NJE TREGIM I IMI
*****************************
...dhe eshte i mrekullueshem!

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

Bukur e ke shkruar , pasqyron nje realitet qe nuk duhet harruar ...

----------


## whisper

Faleminderit pink!Sapo jam bere antar i forumit dhe nuk e di se ku mund te postoj tregime apo poezi te tjera...Me ndihmon dot?

----------


## Dito

Ti flet  per te shkuaren pra gati e harruar, Sot eshte krejt ndryshe te ben tjetri namin edhe po sdeshe :buzeqeshje:  Po desha te pyes a nuk ka ardhur koha e imoralitetit.?

----------


## whisper

Nuk e di se cfare ke parasysh kur thua "imoraliteti",pasi morali eshte nje nocion teper relativ sidomos ne ditet tona...

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

> Faleminderit pink!Sapo jam bere antar i forumit dhe nuk e di se ku mund te postoj tregime apo poezi te tjera...Me ndihmon dot?


odeon relax mund te ndihmoje sepse merret me editime lol

ketu tek letersija them un ska vend tjeter ..


dhe nje here komplimente

----------


## MI CORAZON

Qenkeni kënaqur ju gjinia femërore e forumit. Po meshkujt, pse s'paskan shkruar? Apo kanë hall se ju dallohen veshët e skuqur...(lol)

COB, po qe se e ke zanat prozën , vazhdo në këtë temë. S'do shumë shkollë për tu ambientuar me forumin.  :buzeqeshje: 
Ndonjë me humor ingliz, a ke nëpër sirtarë? 

Ishte një "Eris" këtu në forum para disa kohësh. Edhe ai i qante prozat, por humbi.
Shpresoj të lexojmë ndonjë gjë të bukur nga ty edhe në të ardhmen.
Por kësaj rradhe pa "wool" , se e ke tejkalu planin me këtë tregim...(lol)

----------


## whisper

[QUOTE=MI CORAZON]Qenkeni kënaqur ju gjinia femërore e forumit. Po meshkujt, pse s'paskan shkruar? Apo kanë hall se ju dallohen veshët e skuqur...(lol)

COB, po qe se e ke zanat prozën , vazhdo në këtë temë. S'do shumë shkollë për tu ambientuar me forumin.  :buzeqeshje: 
Ndonjë me humor ingliz, a ke nëpër sirtarë? 

Ishte një "Eris" këtu në forum para disa kohësh. Edhe ai i qante prozat, por humbi.
Shpresoj të lexojmë ndonjë gjë të bukur nga ty edhe në të ardhmen.
Por kësaj rradhe pa "wool" , se e ke tejkalu planin me këtë tregim...(lol)[/QUOT
Faleminderit per inkurajimin dhe per sugjerimin (pa "wool")!Besoj se do t'ju merzis me  tregime te tjera dhe me shuuuume poezi...

----------


## Leila

c.o.b., Na ler te marrim fryme prej gjithe ketyre tregimeve nje here.
Mendimi im... me kujton historirat qe me tregonte dikush qe u rrit ne vitet 70.
Une nje cike s'e besoja, por tani e shoh qe ai s'paska ekzagjeruar aspak.

P.S.: Me dukesh si gazetar ti mua.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## whisper

Po gazetar jam dhe e kam thene diku ne keto postime besoj...

----------


## Leila

Vetem 2 nga temat e tua kam lexuar, ne fakt, se edhe me kishin perjashtuar nga forumi e nuk motivohesha dot te hyja e te lexoja.  :buzeqeshje: 
Shkruan pak si gazetar, ti.

----------


## Lule Portokalli

> Po gazetar jam dhe e kam thene diku ne keto postime besoj...


Gazetar? Ku? Ne EROS, PLAYBOY,....???   :pa dhembe:  

Shume te bukura proza dhe poezia juaj. Pergezime!

----------


## ChuChu

> Gazetar? Ku? Ne EROS, PLAYBOY,....???


..ne fakt, ne fakt, kryeredaktori i Erosit eshte dibran. E kane ne dell duket   :i qetë:

----------


## whisper

> ..ne fakt, ne fakt, kryeredaktori i Erosit eshte dibran. E kane ne dell duket


Dell rimon me hell,Kuqalashe !  :djall me brire:

----------


## whisper

> Gazetar? Ku? Ne EROS, PLAYBOY,....???   
> 
> Shume te bukura proza dhe poezia juaj. Pergezime!


Faleminderit per pergezimet! TOP CHANNEL TV

----------


## Lule Portokalli

> Faleminderit per pergezimet! TOP CHANNEL TV


Boooo sa i sakte! Thx!    :sarkastik:  

ps. Mund edhe te mos i ishe pergjigjur fare.   :kryqezohen:

----------

